# R9HQ -   IARU HF Contest

## RX9SN

13-14    IARU HF Contest. 
           R9HQ c           .
  24  R9HQ       6
,  CW  SSB.
*   R9HQ  2019*  *  ,     * :
-             ;
-    ;
-        -   .
*!     ,       ,   R9HQ         .*
    R9HQ            .
  , R9HQ  5        ,       , ,  ,    ,      2-3     .    R9HQ           , .
*   ,   28         (     )  .*
*         R9HQ,           (    !!!),       .         .*
    R9HQ,     , ,           , ,     QRM    /.
     /    ,             R9HQ,   .
 : 12:00 UTC 13  - 12:00 UTC 14  2006 .
: 160, 80, 40, 20, 15, 10 .
 : RS(T) +   ITU.
 : 59 SRR  599 SRR.

* :
*
*-   ;*
*-      (  SSB);*
*-  ,        ,       R9HQ  ,  ;*
*-  ,         R9HQ,        R9HQ.*

   R9HQ

----------

